# experimenting some more with steelhead jig design



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought some glass beads at the local bead store , they are iridescent and glow in a certain light like there is some shiny orb deep inside though you cant tell in the pic , its the front bead , the other is a painted brass one. These iridescent beads should glow like fish eyes in low light conditions and they also resemble eggs more than a regular bead.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Was trying to upload a pic of the jig from my phone but its not working even with ohub. Maybe it will work later


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Finally got a pic to load.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Had a lot of downtime with nothing to do so ive been tying a lot of jigs. Fun.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Those look good - i know the double bead jigs are very popular out west.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Those look good - i know the double bead jigs are very popular out west.


Thanks. In theory they should work fine here too and I know there are some who fish with beads.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably not looking for tips but one I would offer is to reduce the amount (length) of the thread behind the bead towards the hook point. Shorter thread wraps will allow the hair /feathers to fluff quicker and help conceal the curve /point of the hook. Just for what it's. Worth. Those look good to me!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Probably not looking for tips but one I would offer is to reduce the amount (length) of the thread behind the bead towards the hook point. Shorter thread wraps will allow the hair /feathers to fluff quicker and help conceal the curve /point of the hook. Just for what it's. Worth. Those look good to me!


Yeah I thought of that , and tried it a few times but I wound up having a mess of maribou falling out. I guess since I am holding it all with my fingers instead of having a vice to work with and I havent perfected the art of holding it all together yet and getting a good wrap.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a cheap vice, so worth it! Those look great, more marinou though. That body needs to fill out under water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

nooffseason said:


> Get a cheap vice, so worth it! Those look great, more marinou though. That body needs to fill out under water
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well there are atleast 2 schools if thought on that. Some like the maribou to fill out under water and make up the bulk of the jig , but these are no different than many steelhead jigs iveseen for sale and definately have more maribou or feathers than a mini foo which people have had good success with. Under water these jigs resemble the body of a minnow with a swimming tail. I dont know which is better but i can add more maribiu to some of these.


----------

